
OpenMYR Launches Open Source WiFi Motors on Kickstarter - KyleBerezin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/77886650/wifi-motors?token=9aa90ab1
======
KyleBerezin
Full disclosure, this I am the long haired guy.

